# Plasma light!



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

A thread on RC on plasma -

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2388825

has anyone tried this yet? its like MH and LED got together and made a baby! hehe


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

You can check out this video its basically a plug for the company but has some info on LEPs


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

that's a good video find. from the sound of it LEP isn't going to give the pop in colours that LEDs do. so it's really more for frag tanks. they aren't cheap either with the $1k price tag. I tried to contact hydroponics hut site for info on their smaller LEP bulbs but haven't heard back at all.

At this point I'd use smaller LEP bulbs as a supplement to a LED light panel for the full spectrum, esp. re: lower than 400nm. the way the old fixtures had T5s supplementing MHs.

there are LEDs that are under 400nm. but are just very expensive at this point:

http://www.thorlabs.com/thorproduct.cfm?partnumber=LED325W

http://accuglassproducts.com/product.php?productid=17396&cat=617&page=1


----------

